# Electronic brake controller malfunction?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Took my trailer in for the annual maintenance stuff.....when I plugged in the lights, brake controller (Tekonsha Prodigy) read N.C. (no connection). Went ahead and pulled it to the dealer (less than 5 miles). Told them of the issues-we have replaced the plug to the truck, regrounded the brake wire under the trailer, and brakes WORK.....but, still, N.C on controller, and when I apply the brakes I should get a number (the gain it is set at) but it is blank. As I said-brakes work.....so, thoughts? Maybe just need a new controller? Maybe the LED is shot? It is 6 yrs old, so I guess it is possible....even tho it is hardly ever used.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the same controler, and had this happen once, where mine said nc but still applied the brakes, but for the life of me I can't remember what I did to fix it.... Hate to have to replace it, that controler is kinda pricy  OH!! In my case it was an intermittant short in a magnet in one of my trailer's wheels. Any chance you have a friend's trailer you can connect your truck too, long enough to see if NC goes away, and you get the numbers when you hit the petal? (if you try this, be sure to hitch up, so your truck and trailer ground) I know your trailer tested good, however our controlers are REALLY sensitive to shorts / voltage on the brake lead, and maybe whoever tested your trailer missed it? At least, if you hook to a friends trailer and your controler works, you will know for sure if it's something missed in the trailer, and if it don't work, it almost has to be in the truck harness / controler.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good idea, Adam-I will try that when my BO brings her trailer back in a couple of weeks. Somehow, as good as my trailer guy is, he does not know much about these systems. So, may have to take it elsewhere, or get my son to fix it....Thanks!


----------

